# Another face grooming question.



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, you can certainly hide things by leaving the hair longer, but she will not end up looking like the other dog. I would skim over the trouble spots with a longer blade going with the hair. You will have to try to blend this into the shorter areas. But again, she will not end up looking like the second Poo.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

But do you think it will look better than it does shaved completely?

I guess I can give it a go. After all one thing about hair -- it grows again!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purley said:


> But do you think it will look better than it does shaved completely?
> 
> I guess I can give it a go. After all one thing about hair -- it grows again!


Personally, I think the all over clean look will look better. And there is no harm in trying. If you do not like it, you can buzz it off the same day with the same blade you used on the rest of her face.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I found some videos on line of a look I would like for summer. Short hair on body and longer on legs. I don't like spindly looking legs.

How to Shave a Poodle's Neck Video ? 5min.com

There are several videos of the whole job.

My groomer friend has her pet Shih-tzus with hair down to the floor. They are not in show coats, they don't have the topknot etc. Also most of her Cotons have long coats. She told me that if she had Lucy she would have her hair long. She brushes her dogs every day. She watches TV and brushes them at the same time. I know what I am like. If I sit on the sofa, I read a book. I never brush any of my dogs every day. 

I think Lucy would look better in a well kept short clip, than in a poorly kept, unbrushed/combed long one. The woman in the video said she used a 7 on the body. I don't have a 7, but I looked it up and it said it left the hair 1/8 inch long. I will have a go with my 1/8 inch attachment. 

I am sure it won't look like a professional groomer did it, but then I am not a professional groomer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you thought of a small moustache to disguise what you don't like about the shape of her muzzle? I know they tend to be seen more on male dogs these days, but it is not so long since they were a traditional part of many poodle clips for both sexes.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I don't know. Its not the end of the muzzle, its the narrow sides. I think I will shorten it evenly all over and if I don't like the look of that, I can take it shorter. Not that its summer weather here yet. It is actually 4 below, but the winter is bitterly cold. I have time to think about it before it gets to the point where she doesn't need a long coat!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You could just scoop out beneath her eyes to clean that up and scissor her face like a teddy bear trim, even a shortened version of it. That would look cute!

I would use a #5 on her back. A #7 is pretty close. And you need the equivalent of a #10 for her tummy area.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, I vote with Arreau! I think she would look adorable in a teddy bear face!


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

If you wanted something in between the shaved poodle face and a full teddy bear face, you could try something like the portuguese water dog face that is done with more hair on the muzzle - maybe shave with a 5 or 4 blade. This would allow to disguise the indentations without a color difference like you would have with a shorter shave. Regarding the 1/8 attachment - guard combs do not go through coat like blades do. If there's any webbing or tangling, you're going to have a heck of a time with that. You'd be better off getting yourself the right sized blade than using the attachment. I think her face gives you a good excuse to go unconventional - with poodles the options are almost limitless. Have fun with her.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, I will have to admit -- I am kind of scared of the clippers. I am OK with using the 10 which is what came with my set. But I have looked at the bigger numbers and the teeth are further apart. I am absolutely paranoid about catching a piece of her skin if I use a wider blade. 

Don't forget I have only had clippers since just before Christmas and I find them rather scary! For some reason I am more comfortable with scissors. 

By a teddy bear face - do you mean any of these?

The third one is Tate. The second one might belong to someone on this board. Of course, most of those dogs have straight hair (perhaps straightened) on their faces whereas Lucy's is curly. The last one looks like a young puppy to me. Upon looking closer, the first one looks a bit like a Doodle. My son's dog is huge but he has a similar haircut. 

Not sure, but Tate's face looks like its shorter under his eyes than it is at the end of his muzzle. I can't remember what Tate's owner's name is here.


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Purley, those are pretty much what I think of(amateur that I am)as a teddy bear face. I think any of those styles on Lucy would look cute! I think all of those would get a bit curly post groom a few days(hours at my house) but still look cute.


----------

